# FS massive make offer sale. 100s of tanks etc



## April

100s of tanks for sale, sponge filters, pumps, heaters, some tanks drilled some divided, some not drilled. make offers. call 778-317-3469
location port moody. 
most offers accepted.
also 2x4s , cinder blocks, pumps, heaters, tubing, etc etc. etc. also reptile and lizard enclosures, plexi tanks, stands, 
must go . 
dont call april..im just helping out. 
ill be buying some myself.


----------



## beN

if you see any Bowfronts ,can you let me know..


----------



## April

no bowfronts. all used


----------



## BubBleBee

I could always use another 3-4 sponge filters...how much for them??


----------



## bentleytech

I could use a 200 watt submersible heater and an air pump and tubing and maybe a small power head for my 38 Gallon.


----------



## angryinsect

anything big, 120gal+. hey Ben if your gonna go take a look let me know, i could use a few things


----------



## April

call that number...hes doing it im just posting for him. he doesnt do computers. 
he has lots and lots of stuff.


----------



## JTang

Sounds like lot of great deal! Im on my way...


----------



## dZilla

Any 55gs? and what would said prices be on them? MUST i call lol... whole reason why i am on the computer lol


----------



## hi-revs

i just called and Eric said that he had around 300 tanks that needs to be gone.
he quoted me $40 for a 36x24x18

im guessing hes got tanks in a variety of sizes at super cheap prices.


----------



## dZilla

Maybe I'll call lol


----------



## PeteAce

I called...you can probably get an used bare tank that size for $30-$40. They don't come with hood/lights, otherwise I'd be there. I'm sure someone who's been there will give us more details. They're at 83 Moray and open until 9pm.


----------



## dZilla

Perhaps I'll go by need to see what time the wife is going to be home... and if I can sneak a tank by her lol


----------



## Longimanus

What is this, a store? A persons house? Can you just show up at that address? Has anyone seen what kind of reptile tanks there are?


----------



## dZilla

Are we talking about April's Aquarium on Dunbar? lol


----------



## mikebike

No it is at a warehouse in Port Moody earlier in this thread someone posted the address.
I've been there and there are 3 rooms with tanks lining the walls and up the center.
i bought one of the 24"L X 24"W by 18" tall tanks that has the tracks siliconed in to divide it.


----------



## Longimanus

So do you have to phone first? Or can one just go check it out?


----------



## mikebike

You need to call Eric call 778-317-3469
to arrange it.


----------



## April

As I said nothing to do with my shop. Just a friend helping out. If you get a tank cheap you can always look for lights or
Glass tops or canopies later. 
Anyone wanting bulk heads or PVC etc also.
Lots to be had. Pumps. Etc etc.


----------



## dZilla

Love to look but kind of far for me to get out there, so if anyone from Vancouver is going there, and see a decent shape 55g for well 50ish $ then I'll take it.. otherwise  SOL for me


----------



## mikebike

the 24 X 24 X 18" tanks work out to be about 6cubic feet
1 cubic foot = aproximatly 8 gallons CDN
6 CF = 48 gallons


----------



## vivienne

If anyone is heading out there from south Surrey/ White Rock please message me! I'll throw in 5 dollars for you and I'll phone them before hand to get a tank set up! I just dont have the transportation right now


----------



## April

what size do you want vivienne? i can maybe move it to my shop and save it for you.


----------



## The Guy

*Bargin Central*

This is in Port Moody in a warehouse , I talked to Eric last night and he got tons of good stuff for sale, he tells me he is going to be their all day this Sunday,the place is not a store front, but it's the place to go if you are looking for some bargins. can't remember the exact address, call Eric to get it.


----------



## Elle

We were there last night. Killer deals, some really awesome stuff. There's a nice big breeding pair of oscars for $15 each...sadly we don't have the space for them right now unless I either get a bigger tank or drop them into my 100gal (which I think might be a touch small). I almost bought them anyway and damn the torpedos, but common sense prevailed. I`d love to see them find a good home in something like a 180, so if anyone on here buys them let me know! They looked so sad in the smaller warehouse tank. 

Back on Sunday....if they're not gone by then they may come home with us anyway.

We brought home a bunch of filters, heaters, a bunch of fish...rainbows, endlers, a gorgeous male betta, and a couple of really nice fancy goldfish.

Totally worth checking out.


----------



## vivienne

Hi, Anything over 20G.
Thanks for doing this.


----------



## JUICE

any good heaters ? like 150 watt ? or greater ?


----------



## airbaggedmazda

Anyone have the address.


----------



## Longimanus

83 Moray Street in Pomo. I went today, it was rather, um yucky in there. Didn't buy anything.


----------



## mikebike

The address is #83 Moray St Port Moody
ye
The have Tanks from 15 gallon to 90 gallon and heaters from 100W to 200w
and sponge filters.

The large tank appears to me to be dark green fiberglass.


----------



## AquaAddict

I am looking for a 100 gallon tank that is not too high and also a stand

Eileen


----------



## rave93

hey im looking for a 33 gal or 55gal pm me if you got ne thing 
thanks!


----------



## April

It's
A very old
Place. Been around for 25 years. Hence closing down. The green tram will be
Going
By there and they are taking the end unit and
Possibly there's. Their lease is up so they are closing. It's not a store it's a warehouse that has alot of humidity for 25 years. Hence yucky.


----------



## Elle

We didn't make it out yesterday, busy setting up my 100gal fancy goldfish tank! 

Is Eric continuing the sale 'til everything is gone, or was it just this weekend?


----------



## JTang

Been there last week. The place... yeah exactly like how April describes! All the tanks r quite old n I didnt pick up any. Only bought a few fish at wholesale price. 

Dont expect to find any show quality tanks there! Worth checking out tho...


----------



## bentleytech

I was just there yesterday and picked up a heater and a bunch of fish and some sponge filters. Good prices...Cheers


----------



## April

its day to day. not sure..either is he how long things will be for sale. some tanks are good for sumps, water storage, overlows, garage tanks..quarantine..w.h.y.


----------



## mikebike

Many of the tanks have bottom drains/through hull fittings
all you need to do is cut out a hole in the top of a solid stand or 
cut a hole in 2" blue Styrofoam to accommodate the fitting if you don't want to use it.
A lot of the also have tracks siliconed in for dividers to fit in.


----------



## April

Prices
Lowered . You tow or drag away. Make offers. Drilled tanks down to 30 bucks for large tanks. 
Also
Lots
Of other odds and ends. 
Last few days to empty out the warehouse.


----------



## bamboo

is it too late to go this weekend?


----------



## April

No idea.
Call the number.


----------



## mikebike

*FS massive make offer sale. 100s of tanks etc Reply to Thread*

I was there this morning there are still lots of tanks sponge filters and submersible heater left.

Thank You Eric for the free fish <grin>


----------



## bamboo

went tonight and he still has lots of tanks for sale, super good deals!!! 
chatted with Eric for awhile and he knows his stuff!!! really nice guy!!!
Thanks Eric, i will be seeing you again!


----------



## April

There's lots of small tanks undrilled. 15 , 10 and 20s . Big tanks cheap. 
Also plexiglas reptile tanks. Tru vu. They have air holes . 
Last few days. You drag away.


----------



## Elle

I.Must.Not.Go.Back...don't.need.more.tanks....resistance...is...futile....

Did anyone take the oscars?


----------



## April

I think they are still there.


----------



## Elle

D'OH!!!!!!!!!!! Noooo!!!! I keep telling myself that I don't have space for another big tank...otherwise I would have taken them home. Unfortunately right now the 100 gallon is full of my fancy goldfish, and I don't think they'd like the oscars as roommates.


----------



## guppygeorge

*Massive Sale of Tanks and Supplies*

Hi, Just a little more info on what's available from Eric and his clearout sale.
He has a variety of tanks ranging from from 15 gals up to 90 gals, as well as lots of supplies for fresh and saltwater fish and reptiles. He also has a unique 225 gal. fibreglass vat Made in Japan, and also a couple of large sand filters complete with fittings......one with a large, 1500 gal pump..as well as gravel, heaters, sponge filters, and much more.........


----------



## vivienne

still looking for someone who's going out there from south surrey!
PM me please!


----------



## vivienne

Still looking for someone to go out there from south surrey! Pm me please!!


----------



## mikebike

Hi Vivienne,
I told you last weekend I was going.
I may go again this weekend.
Mike

Call me if interested I don't hear the PM they have to wait till I'm at the computer<Grin>


----------



## April

Call this number 461 3942. His minutes are getting used up on his cell. He will be there after 7 tonite , Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## guppygeorge

*Eric at x-otics today*

If anyone is interested in checking out what is left of the massive clearance sale. Eric will be at x-otics, 83 Moray ,St, in Port Moody all day today.


----------



## guppygeorge

*Last week of sale*

This is the last week of this sale as we have to vacate the premises by the end of the month  Everything drastically reduced........final clearout prices  90 gal tanks going for $20.00. Coral gravel 50 lbs for $5.00


----------



## rave93

hey where is this warehouse located? is it by appointment only? Im in need of a filter, heater, and stand! Let me know if you have these thanks!


----------



## Hiab422

I was there today only seen a couple of heaters he has foam sponge filters for $5 no stands but i did pickup a hagen master test kit for $5 and a 90 gallon for $20 the best was about 100 pounds of coral sand for $15 most of the tanks are commercial and have dividers siliconed in.
Hope this helps.
Larry.


----------



## Diztrbd1

rave93 said:


> hey where is this warehouse located? is it by appointment only? Im in need of a filter, heater, and stand! Let me know if you have these thanks!


PHONE ERIC AT 778 317-3469 OR DROP BY 83 MORAY STREET IN PORT MOODY
from his ad on craigslist:90 GAL AQUARIUMS


----------



## poiuy704

Heading there tomorrow to pickup a couple of the 90 gallon tanks. I'm not sure what I'm going to with them but at that price it's hard to pass up, possibly a couple of koi tanks in the garage?


----------



## mikebike

You waited too long.
The tanks that are there are bing loaded right now.

I bought the last of the fish about 11 AM.

They were loading anything left into a dump bin.

It is all over now.


----------



## poiuy704

Damn I spoke to him this morning and he said tomorrow was good. I guess I'll call again in the morning before I go and see if anythings left, it's a long drive for nothing.


----------



## mikebike

Eric may be there tomorrow.
I think that is there last day to get anything out although it may be Monday as that is the end of the month.

It was very busy there this morning when I was there, I helped get the 14 foot storage tank down from the mezzanine and into a truck.

Mike


----------



## poiuy704

Yes Mike
You were right, pretty well nothing there by the time I got there this morning. Oh well you snooze you lose.
Jim


----------



## mikebike

Hi Jim,
it was a good chance to pick up equipment while it lasted.

Now I'm left with removing the calcium deposits/stains on some of the tanks I bought.

With the good weather I was out working on them in my driveway today.

Cheers
Mike


----------



## daiju007

they got 6 foot long tanks divided and not divided too ...but most of them are drilled.. and are kind of old... old filters were 5 or 10 doll ..i check out 2 days back


----------



## mikebike

I just got back from there.
It is all gone and the dumpster box is full waiting for pickup.

Cheers
Mike


----------



## April

They are out of there as if now just went to get a dew last things to drive them to their destination for them.


----------

